

Why systems management isn't cloud computing - wattersjames
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/sabackchan/2009/10/15/why-virtual-data-centers-alone-arent-real-clouds/

======
rizzn
Seems to me that @ruv's statement could be refuted by a quick scan of the
Wikipedia article on cloud computing.

